# Snows in Nebraska yet!



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Seen 5 snows in a field I hunt regularly yesterday 4-29-06 giving me the finger.

:eyeroll:

Get ready! They are on their way!

HAHA

:roll:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Are you going to set out the 2k spread one more time for the season?
Remember don't jump the roost or you will move all the birds out of the area. :lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

:withstupid: -dont ruin the roost!!!!!


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

remember to wear your goose suit and flap your arms while sneaking


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

not for hire goose guide said:


> remember to wear your goose suit and flap your arms while sneaking


PLEASE tell me you didnt see somebody do that. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

BABABAWWW


----------



## MN_waterfowler (Sep 28, 2005)

:withstupid: make sure to lock your arms once in a while to look like your gonna land with them :roll: 

it could add a little bit of confidence for them until you take your gun off your back and start firing.......although, you might need a Howitzer just to get a glimpse of one falling :wink:


----------

